# The funniest joke in the world



## JSfreeman (Jul 6, 2010)

Most likely one of the best sketches from _Monty Python's Flying Circus_.

Do you think so?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gpjk_MaCGM


----------



## Syradact (Jul 6, 2010)

Loved it. Thanks for the laughs. Makes me wish I had a copy of Holy Grail to watch right now...


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

FUCK YOU, HOLY GRAIL! You're so deservedly awesome, but you're that ONE thing that everybody associates with Monty Python, which makes me sad. Where's the love for Life of Brian, or the brilliant Flying Circus?


----------



## Syradact (Jul 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> FUCK YOU, HOLY GRAIL! You're so deservedly awesome, but you're that ONE thing that everybody associates with Monty Python, which makes me sad. Where's the love for Life of Brian, or the brilliant Flying Circus?


 Life of Brian is ok, I just don't like it as much as ...Holy Grail.

_â™«Always look on the bright side of life_â™«
[yt]jHPOzQzk9Qo[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 6, 2010)

Monty Python's The Meaning of life.
best.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Once upon a time, there was a joke soo funny everyone died. The end.


----------

